# Police: 13-year-old Girl Gang-Raped by Classmates - Banning, CA



## Bob Hubbard

13. Her classmates.
WTF is wrong with this world?



> BANNING (KTLA) -- Three 13-year-old boys have been arrested in the  Inland Empire, after police say they admitted to raping a girl in a park  playground as she was walking home from school.
> 
> Police say it happened Monday evening at Roosevelt Williams park in the  city of Banning. The attack occurred just blocks from Nicolet Middle  School, where the 13-year-old victim and her attackers are all students.


http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-banning-teen-raped-classmates,0,182133.story

Banning, CA


----------



## Kacey

That's just obscene.


----------



## MA-Caver

There are a lot of things wrong in this world... that kids are committing adult crimes against their own age groups is one of them. 
There are a lot of influences out there, easily accessable porn on the net, videogames with adult themes, movies and so on. 
Without proper parental guidance what is a kid to do but formulate that what he/she is seeing is normal adult behavior? 

No, rape is not normal behavior but it is out there and sex is a powerful influence... especially for hormonally charged teenagers at that age (13). 
It's also an opportunistic crime (sometimes). 

Hopefully these boys will be punished to the fullest and the girl gets the help she needs.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

start making gang rape a capital offense, cleanse the world of these idiots and let it be a deterrent to others to keep it in the pants.


----------



## MJS

Bob Hubbard said:


> 13. Her classmates.
> WTF is wrong with this world?
> 
> 
> http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-banning-teen-raped-classmates,0,182133.story
> 
> Banning, CA


 

Lock all of the involved parties up for a long, long time.  Yes, I know, I know, I'm sure some will think that this is too much for them, that they can be rehab'd.  Of course, rehab is the first thing many say.  I disagree, because rehab only works when the person is willing to accept the help.  

This (rape) is a very serious thing, IMHO.  That being said, 1st offense or not, these kids need to be punished.  Nothing says they have to be sent to the 'big boy' prison, although that'd probably scare the **** out of them, but they need to be in juv. det.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

2 rounds, behind the ear for each offender.
Some animals, you just put down.


----------



## hilly1981

Disgraceful. Action needs to be taken now before they get older and do it again.


----------



## Sukerkin

Some events that happen on a personal scale, like this evil incident, hold up a mirror to a society better than larger scale atrocities that happen on the world stage.

Some days I am sadly reminded that the veneer of civilisation that we have worked so hard to cultivate is cracking and falling away faster than it can be applied.


----------



## punisher73

I was part of an investigation where a girl was pulled into a boy's bathroom in a high school and 3 guys tried to rape her.  She was able to get away and we were able to identify them by camera footage in the hallways.  They snitched on each other claiming that it was the others that actually did it and they were just there.

The worst part was the school not wanting the police involved because it would make THEM look bad and were very upset that they came in unannounced to start the investigation.

Ohh, by the way did I mention that it had already happened once in that same school and they botched up the police investigation so it wouldn't make them look bad?  That was the reason, the police did not want to talk with the school ahead of time.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Bob Hubbard said:


> 2 rounds, behind the ear for each offender.
> Some animals, you just put down.


Bob... you want to shoot children?


----------



## punisher73

punisher73 said:


> I was part of an investigation where a girl was pulled into a boy's bathroom in a high school and 3 guys tried to rape her. She was able to get away and we were able to identify them by camera footage in the hallways. They snitched on each other claiming that it was the others that actually did it and they were just there.
> 
> The worst part was the school not wanting the police involved because it would make THEM look bad and were very upset that they came in unannounced to start the investigation.
> 
> Ohh, by the way did I mention that it had already happened once in that same school and they botched up the police investigation so it wouldn't make them look bad? That was the reason, the police did not want to talk with the school ahead of time.


 
Noticed that I only posted my rant part of what I wanted to say.

Horrible stuff like this happens in schools across the country and most is kept out of the papers.  The kids are getting worse and worse in many cases because they know nothing will happen to them.  Why you may ask?  Because, many people get their kids tested and labeled as emotionally/learning disabled (even when they aren't, but they get more money from the state for it). *Notice, I am NOT talking about legitimate children that have issues and need help! *Now, anytime these kids do something and act out in class or cause problems, the schools can't do anything about it until they have a "manifestation hearing".  Johnny just hit his teacher?  Ohh, sorry can't expel him even though he has shown he is a danger because it was just a manifestation with his ED, so Johnny gets to stay in school still.  

I would never wish something like this on anyone, but dangerous students need to be put out of public schools to make them safer for the kids that do want to be there.  Also, take the kid gloves off and deal with them accordingly when they break the law.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Touch Of Death said:


> Bob... you want to shoot children?


No, Rapists.
They stopped being 'children' when they decided to become rapists.

I'm also open to hanging, drawing and quartering, and beheading them.

Rapists are animals, not fit to live among decent people.


----------



## punisher73

Bob Hubbard said:


> No, Rapists.
> They stopped being 'children' when they decided to become rapists.
> 
> I'm also open to hanging, drawing and quartering, and beheading them.
> 
> Rapists are animals, not fit to live among decent people.


 
Alot of people don't want to talk about the criminal activities of younger people.  When I was a kid, the kids who got in trouble and sent to the "groovy juvie" as we called it were kids who just made a bad choice, they weren't hardened criminals.

Now, you have hardened criminals at 12-13 years of age that are committing murders, selling drugs and raping people to scare and intimidate them.  If they were adults, their behavior would have them removed from society for LONG periods of time.  Now, the most they will do is juvenile time until they turn 18 and then are released.  Then they get to repeat the cycle and do more damage before doing time as an adult.


----------



## Aiki Lee

My official social work response?

Those boys should be beaten to near death.

Edit:That poor girl. I hope there is adequate counseling available to her. In all likelyhood she may develope PTSD. With enough support hopefully she comes to the realization that she is not to blame, she is not "impure" because of it, and she still has dignity and worth and nothing will change that.

This is why I can only do social work with adults. Kids make me too emotional...


----------



## Blade96

SOB's. I was a victim of sexual assault, and I hope those ones get punished and people help that poor girl.

and bob Oh yes. Vlad the Impaler. Your post made me remember you kind of like that punishment.


----------



## MJS

punisher73 said:


> The worst part was the school not wanting the police involved because it would make THEM look bad and were very upset that they came in unannounced to start the investigation.
> 
> Ohh, by the way did I mention that it had already happened once in that same school and they botched up the police investigation so it wouldn't make them look bad? That was the reason, the police did not want to talk with the school ahead of time.


 
And thats disgusting, IMHO.  Amazing...people send their kids to school to learn.  IMO, its the schools job to provide a safe and productive environment for that learning process to happen.  That being said, why is it, that when something like this happens, the school clams up?  WTF!?!?!  Admitting that there is a problem is half the battle.  Doing something about it is the other.


----------



## punisher73

MJS said:


> And thats disgusting, IMHO. Amazing...people send their kids to school to learn. IMO, its the schools job to provide a safe and productive environment for that learning process to happen. That being said, why is it, that when something like this happens, the school clams up? WTF!?!?! Admitting that there is a problem is half the battle. Doing something about it is the other.


 
The school is on the state's list of schools not cutting it academically.  The school has lost LOTS of students to "school of choice".  They are afraid of being labeled "unsafe" if they have too many crimes reported so they try to keep things in-house.

They used to have a school liaison officer there, but the department pulled them out because there were too many issues with the school interferring with police and putting them at risk.  In one case, their officer was assaulted by a group of about 10 students.  Not a one of them was suspended from school because it was just a "manifestation" of their disability.


----------



## Aiki Lee

That's terrible. Isn't it illegal for the school to interfere like that? Can't charges be brought against the officials that get in the way?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Himura Kenshin said:


> My official social work response?
> 
> Those boys should be beaten to near death.
> 
> Edit:That poor girl. I hope there is adequate counseling available to her. In all likelyhood she may develope PTSD. With enough support hopefully she comes to the realization that she is not to blame, she is not "impure" because of it, and she still has dignity and worth and nothing will change that.
> 
> This is why I can only do social work with adults. Kids make me too emotional...


If you want them beaten to death, I can see why. 
Sean


----------

